# Reparación en consola potenciada



## MAIKTHOMSON (Ene 26, 2008)

Hola amigos , soy nuevo en este foro , y he estado siguiendo las recomendaciones que aqui dais hasta que he llegado a un punto muerto. Os cuento resumidamente la situación , y al final os plantearé mis dudas.

 Hace unas semanas cayó en mis manos una mesa de mezclas con etapas de potencias incluidas bastante antigua que no funcionaba . Es de una marca italiana que ya no existe e incluso desconozco cuantas decadas tiene (ELKA PM10). La verdad es que es muy grande y pesada (madera) , pero cuando la abrí y repasé las caracteristicas de los transistores de potencia , decidí repararla (por lo menos intentarlo). 

Monta 2 x 2N5886 y 2 x 2N5884 (t03) , 1x TIP121 , 2x BD 243, 2X BD244 , 2X MJE350 , 2 X MJE 340 , 2 X MPS A 42 , 2 X MPS A92. Todo esto por cada etapa ( es estereo), ambas alimentadas con una tensión simetrica de + - 70 v.  Los 2N habian caido en su totalidad . Supongo por un corto a la salida , de hecho la salida de altavoces eran tipo canon , cosa que ya he cambiado por tipo speakon .  Los cambié , y me funcionaba una etapa y la otra no. Pronto descubrí que habian  habido mas bajas . Una resistencia de potencia de 10w de 0,25 , y otra de 1/4 de 10ohmios. Y ya metidos en harina cambié los electroliticos de esta etapa.  Pos bien , ahora funcionan las dos , pero hay varias cosas que no me cuadran.

 Las etapas poseen 2 potenciometros (470 y 1k) . Variando el de 470 , varia la tensión continua a la salida , osea el offset , y se puede ajustar a valores proximos a 2mv. El otro potenciometro , presumiblemente de bias , no afecta en nada con su variación. Ni siquiera en un grado de decimas de mA al consumo . Además el consumo sin señal de entrada entre positivo y masa es de 40 mA , pero entre masa y negativo no llega a 4  mA     ....Eso por un lado..y por otro , es que al meter señal de audio y conectar el altavoz, la señal se oye muy distorsionada y con ruido. Cuando vario del potenciometro de 1K (bias o lo que sea) , tampoco se nota variación, en cambio cuando hago lo mismo con el de 470 (offset)  , la distorsión del audio desaparece , siendo la señal mas limpia en su posición extrema , lo que implica haber aumentado la continua en  altavoz a 700 mv   ..... esto ademas provoca que en ausencia de audio haya un zumbidito de fondo (supongo)...

Y ahi van mis preguntas: 
¿esto es normal, debido a que el diseño es antiguo?
¿que modificaciones puedo hacer para mejorarlo?
¿añadir un condensador para quitar la continua al altavoz ? ¿darle una patada al equipo? 
Os agradeceria vuestra opinión.
Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2008)

No conosco la marca, pero por los componentes esas etapas deben ser de 150-250W

Respecto al diseño, los diseños basicos de amplificador no han cambiado en decadas

Resumen: Justifica repararla


El echo de que necesites corregir mucho el offset para evitar distorsion indicaria que una de las ramas de las etapas no funciona como debe.

Yo te aconsejaria:
Mide en funcionamiento las tensiones de alimentacion respecto de GND deben ser casi identicas.
Busca falso contactos en fusibles de alimentacion de las etapas (Si los tubiera)
Retira TODOS los transistores y verifiqua uno por uno su estado, esto en una sola etapa para tener de referencia la otra.
Habria que ver si la entrada de la etapa es del tipo diferencial (2 transistores), si es asi puede estar deteriorado el capacitor de aislacion de entrada.

Tambien seria bueno verificar los electrliticos de la fuente de poder, si la maquina es de varios años, seguro estan degradados, lo que te puede dar zumbidos y cosas raras


Edit:
Ya que no tienes el esquema trata de sacar una foto del aparato donde se vea la placa de una de las etapas.

Saludos


----------



## MAIKTHOMSON (Ene 29, 2008)

Buenas, siguiendo tu consejo he desoldado y comprobado todos los transistores de la placa , tanto de un canal como del otro , y aparentemente todos estan bien. 

Tambien he comprobado que los valores de las resistencias corresponden con sus codigos , y por ultimo he cambiado incluso toso los condensadores electroliticos de uno de los canales por nuevos , incluyendo un non polarity , que es el primero que encuentra la señal de audio procedente de los previos. 

Ambos canales tienen las mismas tensiones , consumos y caracteristicas, por lo que podemos decir en el colmo de la mala suerte que ambas van igual de mal. De hecho al conectarlas a dos bafles de 500 w rms y metiendole una señal he podido comprobar que ambos canales padecen de lo mismo; - sin apenas llegar a calentarse eso si , en cuanto le exigimos potencia a la mesa subiendo el fader de la pista del previo , y el fader del master del canal , el audio se distorsiona considerablemente y nunca se entrega una potencia acorde con lo que se supone que debe suministrar. La unica manera de que no distorsione el sonido es mantener uno de los faders , bien sea el del previo , o el del master del canal en valores proximos a 0 , en cuanto subimos ambos para aumentar el volumen , aparece la distorsión.

Realmente ya no sé por donde tirar , cuando ya he cambiado casi todos los componentes de uno de los canales sin mejoria alguna. 
De todas maneras les haré unas fotos y os las enseñaré.
Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2008)

Intenta mandar señal desde una fuente de sonido externa directo a las etapas de potencia, sin que pasen por la preamplificación de la mesa, recuerda incluir un potenciometro de volumen como para que si funciona no te vuele la cabeza.


----------



## MAIKTHOMSON (Ene 30, 2008)

Ya lo he hecho , con el mismo resultado.


----------



## bachi (Ene 30, 2008)

Hola maikthomson, disculpa tengo una duda cuando dices que revisastes todos los transistores, están incluidos par diferencial, drivers, tambien debe haber un transistor cerca al potenciometro de bias.

saludos


----------



## MAIKTHOMSON (Ene 30, 2008)

Hola bachi, he revisado todos los transistores de la placa del modulo de potencia. Aqui os adjunto un montaje fotográfico de la placa.
Un saludo


----------



## nene (Ene 30, 2008)

hola a todos...lo mio no es una respuesta al problem de MAIKTHOMSON..la cosa es que yo tengo un problemita con una etapa que arme hace poco...

la cosa es que no se si la falla es del amplificador o de los bafles!..cuando elevo la potncia el tweeter hace como un ruido a seña saturada, o a señal recortada, esta situacion no es continua, sino como en ciertos picos musicales, en especial en momentos de bajos de la cancion...el tweeter tiene un cap en serie de 3.3uF nonpolarity.. el tweeter es de 100W 4 Ohms, el woofer es de 300W 8 Ohms, la estapa de potencia es de 250W rms x 2...no se que puede ser..

o bein el amplificador que sature algunas frecuencias, cosa que no tengo manera de ver pq no tengo Oscilos..
o bien que el amplificador funcione bien, y este saturando el tweeter por exceso de potecnia,..

seea lo que sea no se como solucionarlo...si me dan una idea...desde ya muchas gracias!...

nene


----------



## Dano (Ene 31, 2008)

Los mensajes que componen este hilo fueron separados del hilo original https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19696.html , con el fin de ordenar el post de "Fogonazo"


Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2008)

*No estamos ahora como mucho mas prolijos ?*

*Para MAIKTHOMSON*

Tu amplificador me tiene mareado, si probaste y comprobaste TODOS los transistores y no encontraste nada"Es raro", verifica las tensiones de alimentacion pero sobre las placas de potencia, si tiene fusibles verifica que no tengan falsocontactos entre el fusible y el zocalo.



*Para nene:*

Podrias estar teniendo una oscilacion que se dispare con algunos tonos y al aumentar el volumen, raro pero posible, tu amplificado tiene a la salida red de Boucherot.

Saludos


----------



## MAIKTHOMSON (Ene 31, 2008)

Hola fogonazo. Lo primero de todo es agradecerte tu atención , cosa que agradezco mucho, porque entre otras cosas me conozco las placas ya de memoria , y si sigo sin darme por vencido , es por el tiempo y el dinero (casi 130 euros) que llevo invertido en la dichosa mesa en cuestión. 
Las tensiones de los transistores las he comprobado , y las he comparado una placa con otra. Pero eso es lo que me crispa los nervios , que en el colmo de la casualidad ambas fallan igual , por lo que si no hay tensiones con valores sospechosos (que no las hay) , son iguales tambien en ambas placas. Lo que está completamente descartado es los previos , por lo que parece ser que el fallo esta en ambas placas iguales de potencia, donde no hay fusibles como puedes ver. Lo unico que me queda por cambiar son los condensadores placos. Realmente , he repasado las pistas y los contactos con el tester , pero te vuelvo a decir que creo que es el colmo que ambas placas sean iguales y fallen igual, y esten en las mismas condiciones ¿averias exactamente iguales? , ¿o una averia que afecta a las dos?. En este ultimo caso , lo unico que tienen en comun es la alimentación de + - 73 v ......cachis la mar...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2008)

Exacto, es demasiada casualidad, por eso te habia comentado de probar las potencias con una fuente de sonido externa.
Ahora se me esta ocurriendo algo, esa mesa no habra "sido toqueteada" y tiene algun componente que no deba o en el lugar incorrecto ?


----------



## MAIKTHOMSON (Ene 31, 2008)

Ya he probado a introducirle el audio con un cd, y se comportan igual , por eso he descartado los previos. En cuanto al tema de que si han habido modificaciones o "toqueteos", en una de ellas si, pero porque por lo que se vé saltaron las pistas y soldaron la resistencia por la parte posterior de la placa, pero lo he comparado con la otra y las conexiones son las mismas. Y en cuanto a la fuente de alimentación , donde esta ya de paso el unico fusible exixtente (venia con uno de 10a, lo que no quiere decir que sea correcto porque no viene valor especificado en la mesa),  es muy simple, la salida del transformador vas a un puente rectificador metalico, y de ahi a 2 condensadores electroliticos enormes, seguidos de unos cuantos condensadores placos y unas resistencias, de donde se alimentan ambas etapas y el resto de la mesa.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2008)

MAIKTHOMSON dijo:
			
		

> y unas *resistencias*, de donde se alimentan ambas etapas y el resto de la mesa.



Como estan conectadas estas ?


----------



## MAIKTHOMSON (Feb 1, 2008)

Falsa alarma, las resistencias están en la misma placa donde están los electroliticos de la fuente , pero son para el circuito de relés de protección. Las etapas se alimentan directamente desde los bornes de los condensadores eletroliticos de 6800 uf , que filtran las señal procedente del puente rectificador KBPC2506. La tensión alterna antes del rectificador es de 103v ac , lo que vienen a dar mas o menos los 140v de continua , que son los + - 70 v que llegan a las etapas. Es decir que la fuente es mas simple que un botijo. Además le he echado un ojo al pedazo de transformador toroidal  (T158N),  que demuestra que realmente las etapas tiran de lo lindo....lastima que no vayan....


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 1, 2008)

Por el momento no se me ocurre otra cosa mas que "Levantes" el circuito.
Eso quiere decir que dibujes el circuito en papel como para tratar de deducir que pasa.


----------



## MAIKTHOMSON (Feb 2, 2008)

Ya me lo habia imaginado. Eso me va a llevar tiempo. Cuando lo tenga lo subiré a ver.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2008)

Bueno, pasiencia !

Ve publicando parciales de tu dibujo, y trata de ubicar datasheet mediante las patas correctas de los transistores, o sea si la base o emisor se conectan a tal o cual lugar.

Para darte animos, segun lo que comentaste y he visto en la foto la dichosa maquina parece de buena calidad, asi que me parece logico intentar su reparacion.
Ademas, esta funcionando, mal, pero esta funcionando, lo cual no es poco.


Saludos, suerte y mucha paciencia


----------



## nene (Feb 2, 2008)

no, la etapa no tiene la red de Boucherot a la salida.  Es de suma importancia esta red?...En realidad no se cual es la funcion de dicho conjunto de componentes... De ser indispensable cuales deberian ser los valores?...
Como dije antes la potencia tiene las siguientes caracteristicas:

250W rms @ 8 Ohms
400W rms @ 4 Ohms
Alimentacion: +-70VDC
Tr. OP: IRFP240 & IRFP9240

El diseño es convencional, ahora mismo no tengo elesquematico para subirlo, pero es el diseño de Antony Holton, tal vez lo conozcan...

bueo desde ya agradezco su ayuda!

saluods nene


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2008)

Antony Holton = Genio, tiene muy buenos diseños

La red es conveniente, mejora la estabilidad a frecuencias altas. 

Cuando publiques el esquema veremos donde mirar, asegurate de postear exacto a como lo armaste, si no no se vale.

Saludos


----------



## nene (Feb 4, 2008)

fogonazo, gracias por tu respuesta..aca te dejo el esquematico del amplificador que te comente, es una version en Mosfet del diseño de A.H...lo encontre hace tiempo en la web..en esemomento el autor los publicaba de forma gratuita, luego quito el diseño de la web y comenzo a vender las pcb armadas..

en la partecentral del esquematico hay un agregado al diseño original, es una proteccion contra cortos publicada en alguna linea de estos foros!..los J6-J11 son jumpers que utilzo para la simulacion..

como habia comentado antes, el problema es que cuando le aplico una señal a la entrada del amplificador, por ejemplo una cancion, en el momento de los bajos bein bajos, el tweeter es como que chisporrotea, como si distorcionara por una saturacion..lo que no se es si el problema es del amplificador o del baffle, ya que no puedo determinar si esa distorcion la produce el amplificador dado que no tengo el instrumental..

desde ya muchas gracias...

nene


----------



## MAIKTHOMSON (Feb 6, 2008)

Menudo dolor de cabeza llevo , parecia facil, pero esto me va a llevar mas tiempo de lo que pensaba. No tiene muchos componentes pero hay un  montón de pistas enrebesadas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2008)

*nene:* Ese esquema que posteaste, es el original o lo dibujaste tu ?



*MAIKTHOMSON* Cuando tengas esquemas parciales ve posteandolos


----------



## nene (Feb 7, 2008)

fogonazo, el esquemático no es el original como ya lo dije antes, es exactamente el mismo salvo la proteccion contra cortos...

saludos

nene


----------



## MAIKTHOMSON (Feb 14, 2008)

Buff, me ha costado lo mio , sobretodo hacerlo mas o menos inteligible , pero aqui está , comprobado y recomprobado , además creo que he descubierto algo . Como ya comentaba , cuando llegó la mesa a mi poder "alguien" ya habia estado tocando , lo cual era evidente , por el estado de ciertas soldaduras , y por varios puentes que habian hecho al romperse y saltar varias pistas. 

Lo que ya es mas dificil de imaginar , es como es posible que "alguien" se equivoque y ponga un transisitor al revés  por dos veces , porque son dos canales identicos......Y aun no estoy seguro de tal afirmación . solo es una hipotesis, pero observando la simetria que hay en todo el circuito ,  solo hay un transistor que se sale de madre según el esquema : "el MJE 350 que lleva disipador "(su complementario el MJE 340 no lo lleva), y en la parte simetrica es al revés, osea el que lleva el disipador es el MJE 340. Pues este transistor (MJE 350 con disipador) si lo ponemos al revés de como está segun el esquema (ECB- BCE) , el colector sigue en la misma posición , pero la base pasa a ser el emisor y el emisor la base. quedando la resistencia de 68 ohmios entre el emisor de este y el colector del MJE 340 , (en vez de ir a su base) como pasa en la parte de abajo....
¿que me deciis? ¿lo pruebo? , ¿ o me estoy equivocando y el esquema y por tanto las conexiones estan bien como están?


----------



## MAIKTHOMSON (Feb 14, 2008)

Acabo de ver otra cosa que no me cuadra . ¿como es posible que el emisor de MJE340 este unido al emisor de MJE 350?,  ¿no serà que ademas estan cambiados, y en la parte superior en vez de estar el MJE 340 tendria que estar el MJE 350, además de que el MJE 350 con disipador , que tendria que ser el MJE 340 esté al reves?....mama mia....estoy flipando ya....¨¿sabotaje?...¨¿delirios?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 14, 2008)

Lo pasare en limpio y luego te comento.

En apariencia es un buen esquema, por la forma de trabajar los transistores de salida en serie debe ser bastante viejo.
Pero la parte exitacion y regule de bias no la comprendo.
No me gustaria arriesgar una opinion sin emprolijar el esquema a mi gusto.

Efectua la prueba, pero antes leete esto y toma los recaudos como para no quemar nada

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19696.html

Saludos


----------



## MAIKTHOMSON (Feb 16, 2008)

Bueno, empecé un poco mal, porque al intercambiar el MJE340 por el MJE350 con disipador, y darle vuelta al MJE340 (la base pasa a ser el emisor y el emisor la base) correspondientes a la parte superior del esquema, al principio no ocurrio nada raro. Lo unico que la tensión de offset no variaba, aunque estaba alrededor de 160 mv. Pero al intercalar el amperimetro entre la alimentación para comprobar el consumo y ajustar el bias, sin causa aparente el electrolitico de 1 uf /100v que va a las resistencia de 10 y 68 de lo que era la base del MJE350 con disipador explotó!, ante mi asombro. 

Total que sustituí el condensador , y revisé los transistores involucrados, y volví a conectarlos como el esquema.  

En mi segunda prueba solo le dí la vuelta al MJE350 con disipador (la base pasa a ser el emisor y el emisor la base), aunque estaba casi seguro que mi primera prueba era la correcta por la polarización de los transistores, pero ya ves... El offset variaba mediante el potenciometro de 470 , y mas o menos en su punto medio se conseguia un valor proximo a 0 , de 10mv. Luego intercalé el amperimetro , pero esta vez entre negativo , y para mi sorpresa ahora al variar el potenciometro de 1k el consumo si variaba, entre 800 y 40 mA. Aunque para conseguir el valor mimino de 40 mA la  posición del potenciometro está a tope en un extremo . Luego conecté una señal de audio externa y unos altavoces, y sorpresa!, esto parece que funciona muchisimo mejor! , no hay distorsión y tira mucho mas que antes , lo unico que tengo que probarlo con altavoces mas potentes, porque parece que me los vaya a cargar si subo demasiado el master!

Ahora solo me falta hacer lo mismo con el siguiente canal y probarlo con las cajas de 500 W del local.

Solo tengo unas dudas referente al ajuste de bias y de offset, ¿que efectos  hay entre dejar un ajuste de bias de 40 mA o aumentar este valor? ¿aunque se aumente el consumo en reposo , se aumenta la potencia de salida con señal?....

Bueno , cuando haga las pruebas finales ya os diré los resultados.

Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2008)

Aumentando el bias aumentas el consumo en vacio, la temperatura de la etapa de salida pero NO la potencia, incluso si te extralimitas puedes quemarla, deja el bias en 40mA
Con el offset tebes buscar que la tension en la salida del amlificador (Con entrada en corto) llegue lo mas cercano posible a 0V


----------



## MAIKTHOMSON (Feb 18, 2008)

Por fin! , funciona perfectamente , y doy fé que son 200 w + 200 w rms, para dejarte sordo!. Agradeceros a todos , sobretodo a "fogonazo" vuestra atención.
Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2008)

Me alegro por duplicado.
Primero porque lograste repararlo a pesar de que alguien antes que tu medio las garras.
Segundo te hiciste de una consola que aparenta ser de buena calidad.

¿ Controlaste el consumo en vacio de las etapas de potencia ?

Saludos


----------

